# Cliffard Directed Smart Start Issues.



## sampson2269 (Aug 24, 2004)

Whenever i try to remote start my truck with the keyfob or my android phone my truck will start and run for 30 seconds then shut off and restart again and run for 30 seconds and just keep repeating this cycle.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

change the turbo timer function


----------

